# Finishing a basement - Flooring options?



## IndyRyan (Sep 12, 2015)

I want to start finishing a basement of a house that I will be moving into, and I'm curious what my best options are for flooring.  I was hoping to just lay tile and install new drains on top of the old ones, but unfortunately the floor just isn't level enough for that and there are large slopes down to the drains.  Here are a few pics that I took today:

















Any thoughts?


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 12, 2015)

First check to see if you have a dry basement. if it is damp sometimes, then your options may be limited. Also think about dividing the space, so that your can have a furnace room and a laundry room and possibly a living area. i know this isn't answering your floor question but the time to think it through is now.


----------



## IndyRyan (Sep 13, 2015)

I would definitely like to divide it and have a bath/laundry room and an office area.  I have not been able to find any water coming in.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 13, 2015)

Most will recommend *not* using a wood, or a wood composite floor for a basement. Tile or vinyl usually are the safest bet. But then there are other options like polished concrete or epoxy coating. if you are not in the house yet, you'll want to give it time after you move in. Just because there are no puddles doesn't mean there's no moisture. You'd be smart to run through all four seasons before declaring the basement dry. Or at least one good 'n wet spring season.


----------



## IndyRyan (Sep 16, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Most will recommend *not* using a wood, or a wood composite floor for a basement. Tile or vinyl usually are the safest bet. But then there are other options like polished concrete or epoxy coating. if you are not in the house yet, you'll want to give it time after you move in. Just because there are no puddles doesn't mean there's no moisture. You'd be smart to run through all four seasons before declaring the basement dry. Or at least one good 'n wet spring season.



I would love to do an acid stained concrete floor, as I have experience with that, but again, it's a very sloped floor.  Tile would be my first choice, but same problem.  I guess I will just have to build a sub floor on top of the concrete.  I suppose I can cover it with whatever I choose.


----------



## rogar6 (Sep 16, 2015)

I thought I had a dry basement until I laid out a dimpled subfloor with the intention of putting down carpeting. A couple months later I went back downstairs, pulled back the subfloor and the entire floor was wet and moldy. Needless to say I was happy I hadn't invested in carpeting yet.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 17, 2015)

rogar6 said:


> I thought I had a dry basement until I laid out a dimpled subfloor with the intention of putting down carpeting. A couple months later I went back downstairs, pulled back the subfloor and the entire floor was wet and moldy. Needless to say I was happy I hadn't invested in carpeting yet.



Did you solve your problem, if not you should start another thread here, maybe we can help.


----------



## rogar6 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sure, I'll post my problem under bricks & concrete.


----------



## Modutile (Jun 27, 2016)

You may want to consider a sub-floor underlayment tile for basements. The floor should not get wet to the touch. Otherwise, you will need to fix the problem you have prior to installing any type of sub-floor.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 27, 2016)

Modutile said:


> You may want to consider a sub-floor underlayment tile for basements. The floor should not get wet to the touch. Otherwise, you will need to fix the problem you have prior to installing any type of sub-floor.


Floors often feel dry to the touch because of air circulation, the plastic test is a good start. It doesn't solve any problem but you know you have one.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAIjz9IoP1Q[/ame]


----------



## KULTULZ (Jun 27, 2016)

Test both the slab and walls if crete or block. Once you layout your floor plan, you can raise the drain(s) and use self leveling concrete to get an even floor.

DRI-core


----------



## Rusty (Jun 28, 2016)

The bad part of the plastic is that any moisture will grow mold under it.


----------



## vinny186 (Jun 29, 2016)

I agree with Sam. The plastic should go on top of crushed stone then pour the slab. If you use dricore you won't need the plastic.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jun 29, 2016)

vinny186 said:


> I agree with Sam.
> 
> *The plastic should go on top of crushed stone then pour the slab*.
> 
> If you use dricore you won't need the plastic.



Correct on both counts, but if the vapor barrier wasn't installed or was poured before code required the vapor barrier...


----------

